# Sarah Palin attacks David Letterman over 'sexually-perverted' joke



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sarah Palin attacks David Letterman over 'sexually-perverted' joke*

New York Daily News - ‎3 hours ago‎
BY Michael Saul Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin is on the offensive against 'Late Night' host David Letterman for an off-color joke he made about her daughter and Alex Rodriguez.
David Letterman Slammed For Sex Jokes About Palin's Teen Daughter FOXNews

David Letterman responds to flap over Sarah Palin jokes Entertainment Weekly


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Letterman didn't used to have to resort to vulgar and tasteless to get a laugh. But that was years and years ago, when he was relevant, and when his college age demographic audience did a little more thinking for themselves.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If he had made the comment relative to Obamas kids or Bidens his ass wouldve been out the door so fast there wouldve been a vapor trail.


----------



## romeobravogolf (Mar 10, 2008)

I found this interview MSNBC had about the controversy hilarious:

Contessa Brewer's John Ziegler Interview Ends in "Cut The Mic, Please" - mediabistro.com: TVNewser

Contessa Brewer is obviously teed off and on a high horse, and John Ziegler is eating it up.

RBG


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I do believe I have fallen in love with John Ziegler this morning.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

You have to love the analogy, Sarah, (and family), gets insulted over and over again, and this, do I dare say the word "jounalist", cannot fathom why she would be insulted. Yet at every turn when something is said in the negative about MSNBC, the person in the interveiw is basically marginalized and towards the end of the interveiw has his microphone turned off so he cannot finish his statement.

I think we can pretty much come to the conclusion that MSNBC is the equivilant of the former Soviet news agency TASS.

I think Contessa is a real bitch but on the other hand I think she would look real cute in a cheerleader outfit with a big "O" on the uniform.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

romeobravogolf said:


> I found this interview MSNBC had about the controversy hilarious:
> 
> Contessa Brewer's John Ziegler Interview Ends in "Cut The Mic, Please" - mediabistro.com: TVNewser
> 
> ...


Wow, Just Wow!!!

What a "lovely" woman this Cun--- Errr. Contessa is.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

BB-59 said:


> I think Contessa is a real bitch but on the other hand I think she would look real cute in a cheerleader outfit with a big "O" on the uniform.


Damn right she would! I don't think I could get past her lib. leanings enough to hit it though. Well.....maybe I could make an exception.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Damn right she would! _*I don't think*_ *I* _*could*_ _*get past her lib*_._* leanings enough to hit it though*_. Well.....maybe I could make an exception.


*There is always this*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't see David Letterman making jokes about the Obama kids or Biden's kids or any other liberal, other than maybe a light one. He's proven that he is no longer simply an entertainer but a political commentator and THAT'S the real reason he made that joke about Sarah Palin's daughter.

Jokes about Sarah Palin are, to a degree, ok, I mean, she was a candidate for VP, but to take shots at her kids is out of line, no matter which one it is.

David Letterman* was* a terrific talk show host, he's become what Johnny Carson and even Jay Leno would NEVER have become, snide, nasty and irrelevent.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Letterman sucks! He's just another liberal media puppet with nothing more to do than further their 'he's stupid or she's white trash" agenda like elementary school children. They really are pathetic, but I do wish Sarah would cut the cutsie talk and man up a bit.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

If I were Todd Palin I would be hopping mad at Letterman... First plane out of Anchorage to NYC and I'd have a, ahem, "Discussion" with that liberal [email protected]#k.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

The "slutty" comment bothers me even more than the preggo joke. SUPPOSEDLY liberals are all about respecting women but when confronted with an attractive woman who doesn't share their agenda, they go right for the "you're nothing but a slut, Toots." Schtick so easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He could beat him senseless with some seal meat! Explain THAT Letterman when you come on TV all bruised and battered.



NewEngland2007 said:


> The "slutty" comment bothers me even more than the preggo joke. SUPPOSEDLY liberals are all about respecting women but when confronted with an attractive woman who doesn't share their agenda, they go right for the "you're nothing but a slut, Toots." Schtick so easy a caveman could do it.


Right on target NE. They very much talk out of both sides of their mouths.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> He could beat him senseless with some seal meat! Explain THAT Letterman when you come on TV all bruised and battered.
> 
> Right on target NE. They very much talk out of both sides of their mouths.


 Only when their lips arent sucking odramas ass:up:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> ...Schtick so easy a caveman could do it.


*ORLY????????*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I happen to still like Letterman, but there's no doubt a double standard here and Letterman's ass would be out the door with that over the line comment had the recipient of the insults carried a DNC membership card.

Oh, and Zeigler was awesome and Contessa's a liberal idiot. The governor of one of the fifty states shouldn't roll over when compared to a "slutty flight attendant".


CJIS said:


> New York Daily News - ‎3 hours ago‎
> BY Michael Saul Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin is on the *offensive* against 'Late Night' host David Letterman for an off-color joke he made about her daughter and Alex Rodriguez.


Wouldn't that be the _defensive_? She was attcked first and all...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I happen to still like Letterman


Are you kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> Are you kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Naw, he can still be funny now and then, though I think his foray into this realm is cause for reevaluation.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

His entire show, written material, guests....is all driven by his liberal bs,....his treatment of McCain during the campaign was unforgivable....I wouldnt piss on him if he was engulfed in flames......maybe afterwards though......yes definately afterwards.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

See, the difference here is is that I can accept a guy like Letterman having a political slant I don't agree with, because he's a comedian, not a "journalist" why by all ethical standards is supposed to be unbiased. 

Now when the comedian masquarades as a journalist, a la Keith "The Douche" Olbermann, that's when I have problems. David Letterman has yet to be tapped to host election night coverage...though it may be forseeable.

His comments on Palin were f*cked up no doubt, though I haven't watched him in quite a while, I've thought he's relatively funny when he stays away from that slant.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Schtick so easy a caveman could do it.


I'm using that. :woot:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I watched Matt Lauer today, ON TODAY interview Sarah Palin about the whole thing as well as her views on the pipeline from Alaska to the Lower 48 for natural gas.

He is said to be an unbiased journalist. B.S.! He went on the attack and it was so not needed. I'm sure he would argue that he was simply going for the facts, but honestly, His aggressive style, especially over the whole Letterman thing was very blatant.

She held her own and didn't allow him to bowl her over, yet remained gracious. 

Unbiased my ass.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

All you have to do is look how those same 'journalist' treat liberals in interviews...no comparison at all. Everything from the lighting (low and subtle for libs/ harsh and glaring for conservatives) to their mannerisms/ body language and of course the questions.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where are the feminists and their outrage in all of this? I'll tell you why they are hiding. They won't back Sarah Palin up because she disproves so many of the lies feminism has fed women over the years. Sarah Palin is a beautiful, intelligent woman who puts her family first, while still having a strong career and a healthy marriage to a good man. She didn't run out and have an abortion when she found out she was carrying a child who would be born with disabilities, which is what feminism has told us is the "sensible" thing to do. She supported a daughter through what again, feminism would tell us is an easily corrected "mistake." She lives her stated values, which takes backbone and guts. 

Sarah Palin embodies what a modern 21st century woman should be, what the ladies who burned their bras were aiming for back when women couldn't even vote. Yes, we should be able to take traditionally male jobs and get paid equally for them if we can cut it, but that doesn't mean we have to give up being women or reject our role in the family as mothers. Feminists should be backing her even if they disagree with her politically. This is about so much more than a bad joke.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I just watched a BS interview with Sarah Palin and Matt Lauer where Lauer attempts to get PALIN to apologize for being too harsh on Letterman when she states that his comment involves statutory rape, since it was the 14 yo at the game, not the 18 yo (who he states he was referring to now that he was called on his vulgar "joke")! 
This bullshit media is vilanizing Palin! Time to go big ass ham, you haven't been funny since the 90's!

NE007, I'm not big on femisism because some of those fools will tell you they are empowered by acting like sluts, but I am big on fixing the moral fiber of America, and that's why i'm following this incident. My stance is that we should be decent whether you sit or stand to pee.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I happen to still like Letterman, but there's no doubt a double standard here and Letterman's ass would be out the door with that over the line comment had the recipient of the insults carried a DNC membership card.
> 
> Oh, and Zeigler was awesome and Contessa's a liberal idiot. The governor of one of the fifty states shouldn't roll over when compared to a "slutty flight attendant".
> 
> Wouldn't that be the _defensive_? She was attcked first and all...


 I realy began to not like Letterman after John McCain came on his show after having cancelled. No matter how many time McCain appologized Letterman just kept ripping him a new one. That was a real show of liberal no class.

Now this with Palin. The Republicans had better stop looking for the knock out and start learning how to rope a dope and stop being afraid everytime someone says bad things. Go after them show people that you have a set of balls and can roll in the mud.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dave Letterman Discusses Sarah Palin watch! *

*VIDEO* - _lateshow.cbs.com -_ (Celebrity) made popular 1 hr 2 min ago


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Of course one question for Letterman, do you really think we'll buy you were speaking Statutory Rape while refering to and EIGHTEEN YEAR OLD? WTF? So, you honestly believe the audience and America is THAT stupid?

Typical Liberal, We're ALL Smarter than YOU!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Seriously, letterman can't understand why the Palin's are so angry? What an idiot. He stopped being funny a long time ago, but after this I'll search for a test pattern to watch before I tune in to his show. He keeps refering to his comments as jokes, which is strange because a joke by definition is funny. He wouldn't make these comments about Chelsea Clinton. He knows if he did, hillary would castrate him herself. As the mother of two teen girls, these comments weren't even remotely amusing. If he had refered to one of my daughters like that, I'd have to knock those gap teeth right out of his mouth.


----------

